# Cobia Withdraw... Read this lol



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Is that a white whale ?? Move AHAB, " F I R S T . S H O T !!! "

Here fishy fishy. 
I hate when that transition of winter to spring is upon us. When it seems like the only thing u can catch, consistently, is a cold and black drum! Your waiting for migratory pomps and for the first of the cobes to show up. I call it fish purgatory. Time begins to slow down as every tick of your watch begins to sound like the hollywood sound effect of a slow deep heart beat. Your finishing up your rod wrapping and your jig tying. Every day your checking the water temp, wind direction and speed, water clarity along with direction of current and you literally got all your buddies up and down the gulf coast on speed dial waiting for reports. Your counting your vacation days and filling out your leave forms, dodging your boss after calling in sick because he knows, magically, how "sick" you get EVERY YEAR around the same time. Your prepping your boat or standing on the pier and look off in the distance to see Full Pull is already on the prowl. Then the cell phone rings and instantly I'm reminded of the "RED superhero phone", you know, the one from the late 60's with Adam West as Batman... ( remember? the one encased in glass? )

Baarrriinnnng Baarrriinnnng" Holly Jeepers Batman, the Bat Phone is ringing!!!

You fumble your beer nearly throwing your cell phone in the water instead of your beer can.























AND...

"Hello, this is AT&T With a friendly reminder that your cell phone bill is past due"







Your heart begins to slow to its normal rhythm and silently you shout to yourself... "Damn you AT&T! I thought it was an important call. Don't you know I'll pay my bill after Cobia season like every year!!! "

Man this time of year is always like watching the paint drying on walls...

Yep, you got SERIOUS Cobia withdraw my friends! LoL

YOU GUYS out there know exactly what I'm talking about. Hope you enjoy the post and chuckle as much reading it as I did writing it








God I Love Cobia Season


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Where I fish at it is almost pompano season. I love to surf fish. My grandson caught a 20" last year.

In freshwater it is white bass & hybrid season. Always something to try.


----------



## Tom-TN (May 3, 2013)

AMEN. I will be traveling southbound on I-65 towards Navarre 3 weeks from this very moment. It will be 7 hours of daydreaming, and wishful thinking. Will I catch a ling this year? Will my own hand painted and tied cobia and pompano jigs produce this year? Will the baitfish be present, and the kings bite? As for now though, I can only finish up this years jigs. sort my gear and check the air pressure in the pier cart tires. Good luck everyone. Lets hope the fish and conditions cooperate in 2016...............


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

My problem is ...Which pier or boat to fish on day to day....If they catch them at Panama one day, you hope they might catch them at Navarre,cause if you go to Panama all you will hear is how they caught them...YESTERDAY...I hope we have some fish this year everyone PRAY.....


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

YES!!! Oh im dying laughing!!! 
I love the post 
Keep em rolling in guys


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

hahah yeah. my dad keeps asking me if I have cut the grass yet and does my lawn mower running good. I laugh a little inside cause he doesn't know the inside joke of cutting grass and fishing ling. Fish purgatory. I love it!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

don't get yalls hopes up. They are way overfished here in the GOM. $6.00 a lb whole!!! Kiss them goodbye.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

KingCrab said:


> don't get yalls hopes up. They are way overfished here in the GOM. $6.00 a lb whole!!! Kiss them goodbye.


Never my good sir!! 
Cobia season is as important as breathing
LoL
Couldnt live with out it!!! 
There is always hope my friend


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I would love to see cobia become a sport fish for 2 years.... The problem with that, is Louisiana will absolutely destroy them in the wintering grounds.. The question is are we really hurting stock or is the pier not long enough? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

The 800' old wooden pier was plenty long enough. Used to see 50 or more in a school. Beach migration wiped out. All for sale. Non released. :thumbdown: Same ones every year continue to decimate.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

I agree... The main source of problem is Louisiana and the Chesapeake are the main problem for Cobia in my humble opinion.
I'd also raise minimum size requirement to at least 43 inches. But what do I know...
I miss the old days!!
Pier is BEYOND long enough
They shut it down in Georgia, and the Carolinas for recreational fishing this year... That will help a little


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

This area is just as much to blame as any. The fishing pressure is 10 times what it was 10 or 20 years ago, every damn bar, marina, club anywhere near the coast has a cobia tourney these days. Banning fads could help some, they are definitely staying off the beach later in the season when the bait gets here. Too many people with a kill them all mentality and its never going to change, the only way to change it is to drop the limits.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

The closure is for all federal
Waters north of the fl/ga line.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## livewildforlife (Mar 17, 2016)

it would be nice if ling could be better managed so that fishing could improve rather than slowly decline. I hold out slim hope but Maybe a miracle will occur.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Finally got to see a real shot on the 2016 model today !
Holly crap they are still brown... I was beginning to think they stopped off in Tampa for a paint job... Maybe aqua green to blend in... Lmfao


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Game on.....get after them boys.....


----------

